# recreating a Solaris login on OS X



## rlmut (Dec 11, 2002)

Hello,
I work for Hitachi Computer Products and I am trying to see if I can replace our current test setup (one PC & one Sun 4.1.4) with a single Mac.  I'm not a Unix geek so I'm struggling my way through this.  I'm hoping that the Solaris object files we use for testing will run on the Mac.  We have a custom Window's program that uses these same object files to test with.  But there are some tests that will not work on Windows and require a terminal window, that's our reason for the two computers.  

I'm told that the Raid unit we are testing is looking in the Passwd file on the Sun as part of the authentication process.  The passwd file looks like this:

davids:3HMf8rlcR1ag:2000:10:vxworks:/home/vxworks/bin/csh  
toms:XQXGjlkjw3gQY:2001:10:vxworks:/home/vxworks/bin/csh  

I know the first part is the login name and password for the users.  Is there a way to change the existing user logins to match this or do I have to use lookupd?  I've been reading about lookupd, still trying to figure it out.  

Any help would be appreciated.  Sorry if I have confused anyone about this, it a little hard to discribe without give a mountain of details.  Also ignore any grammer mistakes, was in a hurry.

You can email me directly at russ.motley@hicam.hitachi.com if needed.

thanks!


----------



## alexrd (Dec 11, 2002)

There are a few ways you could go about this. I'm not exactly sure what you're trying to do, so I'll give some general options:

-Use Netinfo Manager to edit existing OSX users to match the user info on the Solaris box. Note that you will not be able to copy the password field unless both systems are using the same encryption method. The single most important thing is (probably) to make sure that the UIDs match.

-Set up the Mac as an NIS client, and the Sun as an NIS server. In this config, the mac will look up user info and authenticate passwords on the Sun box.

-Set up LDAP services on the Sun box, and use Domain Setup to point the mac at the sun. This will also let the mac authenticate through the sun (or at least look up user info... I'm not sure about LDAP + Solaris + User Authentication + Mac OSX. I'm actually setting up a Sun box as we speak and will be playing with just that...)

It's worth noting that the last to methods (LDAP and NIS) both involve lookupd (which handles name lookups for various directory protocols) but you shouldn't have to deal with lookupd directly.

Hope this helps...


----------



## rlmut (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks for the reply.

I was looking at the Netinfo Manager today.  I'm not concerned with the login names and passwords.  I can make the operators create new ones.  It's the part in red that I'm trying to figure out.
Looking at the Netinfo manager, I'm not sure where I would add that information in or if it would even go there.  Like I said earlier I'm not a Unix person and I'm trying to learn the Sun and transpose it over to the Mac at the same time. Fun stuff!! 

I would rather ditch the Sun's and PC's all together.  We have six individual testbeds. I would like to get them down to one networkable computer per testbed.

thanks again for the info.


----------



## btoneill (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rlmut _
> *I'm hoping that the Solaris object files we use for testing will run on the Mac.  *


*

What do you mean by this? Are you thinking you can take the software from SunOS 4.1.4 (Ican't blieve you're still running this, as it's so old and outdated it's not even funny) and run it on OS X? If so, you can't. You have to recompile it on OS X. Or by object files are you referring to some dataset that is in files that you have a program that reads them?





			I'm told that the Raid unit we are testing is looking in the Passwd file on the Sun as part of the authentication process.
		
Click to expand...


Are you talking about some sort of hardware  raid product? If so, is it supported on OS X? The field you're asking about is the home directory field. Is there some sort of process on the SunOS box that reads this then to some how dynamically access a home directory thats on the RAID array? 

Or, going by assumptions, you work for hitachi, and you're dealing with VxWorks, is this some sort of test platform for the SuperH chip? Possibly running some sort of emulator on the SunOS box to test/debug software that is running in an embeded system using the SuperH chip and VxWorks? More info is really needed to get an idea of if what you're trying to do is even possible.

Also, by refereing to SunOS 4.1.4 as Solaris you'll confuse people. While techically SunOS 4.1.4 is part of Solaris 1 (Solaris 1 was SunOS4.1.4 + OpenWindows) almost no one refers to it as Solaris. The name was really only given for marketing reasons for the transition from the BSD based 4.1.4 to the SVR4 based 5.x.

Brian*


----------



## LordOphidian (Dec 11, 2002)

You might want to edit your post to remove the actuall password hashes.  I hope these machines aren't accessable from the outside world.

Just because its encrypted doesn't mean that it can't be cracked.  Don't give out passwords.


----------



## wiz (Dec 11, 2002)

property                            value
----------                           ---------
name                               davids
shell                            /home/vxworks/bin/csh
home                            /home/vxworks


yep i guess thats where they go, i'm not sure though


----------



## rlmut (Dec 11, 2002)

Brian,

Your right we are running a very old version. When upgrading to newer software we got a broken pipe when trying to write the flash memory to our product.  The person who supports it has never felt any great need to get it to work correctly since they are stand alone test stations.  Sorry about calling is Solaris, that is whats printed on the install CD from Sun.  Like I said I'm not a Unix geek, I muddle my way through.  

Anyway, basically everything we get comes from Japan.  Most of the file extensions are either .o or .c or no extension.  And they will not give us the source code.  I was hoping that the files would be generic enought to run on the Mac's version of BSD.  The reason being we can use these same files, by running a custom test program that Japan provided us, on Win98 or W2K.  I have never tried to recompile them, I assumed that it coudn't be done.  Might copy a file and try it just to see what happens.  

Right now I can telnet to the Raid unit but the test files will not run.  I don't know if the Mac and Raid unit are not reconizing each other or that the files will not work as stated by Brian.

As far as what type of Raid unit, you can check out more info here.
http://www.hds.com/pdf/9900v_pdb_432_00b.pdf

For the other post about giving out the passwords, they are individual workstations - no network connections.  If the Mac works they will be networked with all new logins and passwords.  But thanks for thinking about that.


----------



## btoneill (Dec 11, 2002)

If they are sending you the code and you don't have access to the source, you're out of luck. Just because both SunOS and OS X are UNIX based OS's doesnt' mean the same code works on both. Same thing as trying to run the same software on the windows box, won't work.

Brian


----------



## rlmut (Dec 12, 2002)

Have another quick question:

One problem I found that I'm having (without even getting to the object files) is mounting the Raid unit to the Mac.  

On the Sun Station once  we are telnetted into the Raid unit we do a:  *nfsMountAll "raidsrv" * 

The Mac apparently uses *mount_nfs* , which the raid unit does not recognize.  

I'm trying the mount different ways trying to get it to work.  So far no luck.   Anybody have any suggetions?

thanks


----------



## rlmut (Dec 12, 2002)

Think I got the nfsMount worked out by using "alias".  But the nfsMount is still not working.

I copied the exports file over from the Sun.  Do I need to do something else to the file for it to be reconized by the system?  Also do I need to change the hostname to match the name of the system being mounted?  I have the IP & name in the hosts file.

Will be sifting through man pages for a week by the time this is over with!


----------



## jesustoast (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LordOphidian _
> *You might want to edit your post to remove the actuall password hashes.  I hope these machines aren't accessable from the outside world.
> 
> Just because its encrypted doesn't mean that it can't be cracked.  Don't give out passwords. *



Amen to that.


----------

